# How to disable a Flat Screen TV?



## slickonez99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a magnavox 42" tv. I'm doing some home remodeling so it's sitting there unattended. Anyone know of a way to disable the TV (not using the pin code)? I have no where to put the TV where i won't risk something going through the screen so I'd rather it stay on the wall and take the chances of thieves getting to it. Can i simply disable it or would i have to break out a de-soldering gun?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats the point .,. if its stolen it's stolen .. nothing you can do about it.

you could get into the eeprom and change a setting but if anything goes wrong you might end up with a bin job or an expensive wall decoration ..

try putting it in a box or dropping something protective across the front if you can't be bothered to move it .. hook a protective board or something


----------



## slickonez99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Whats the point .,. if its stolen it's stolen .. nothing you can do about it.
> 
> you could get into the eeprom and change a setting but if anything goes wrong you might end up with a bin job or an expensive wall decoration ..
> 
> try putting it in a box or dropping something protective across the front if you can't be bothered to move it .. hook a protective board or something


see this is what you get for living in Philly. Nothing is safe. Within 8 days of construction going on, the hoodlums tried to break in 3 different times until i finally boarded up the windows. They're after my tools and the tv. 

I look at it like this, if you get through all that to get my tv then i want to be a dick about it and give you a tv that (to your knowledge) doesn't work. 

Oh well, I'll probably just call a friend and see if i can store it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

slickonez99 said:


> ...Oh well, I'll probably just call a friend and see if i can store it.


Good idea. 

I was thinking that if you put a sign on it that said: "Don't steal this TV - it won't work for you." Three things can happen: the idiots won't be able to read and steal it; if they can they'll steal it anyway cause they don't believe you; or if they do believe you, they'll put one of your hammers through it. In all cases you lose a nice TV.


----------



## slickonez99 (Aug 26, 2008)

yustr said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I was thinking that if you put a sign on it that said: "Don't steal this TV - it won't work for you." Three things can happen: the idiots won't be able to read and steal it; if they can they'll steal it anyway cause they don't believe you; or if they do believe you, they'll put one of your hammers through it. In all cases you lose a nice TV.


nah what i wanted to do was let them think they stole a nice tv, then come to realize the **** doesn't work while I'm laughing/crying at the same time. Misery is better taken with hidden laughter. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whilst I console with you over your desire to be one step ahead it's far better you put it out of reach of temptation than try to tamper with it which may result in it being unusable and not being stolen.

My wife is constantly complaining about the pets taking stuff to play with and leaving papers, rags etc torn to pieces and scattered everywhere!.. I try to explain her that she should ensure that NOTHING is left within reach of those pets , so as to avoid them from grabbing anything they find and also avoid the necessity of cleaning up after them .. 

It's hard work .. since she doesn't seem capable of keeping everything out of reach 

I think you get my drift


----------



## slickonez99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Whilst I console with you over your desire to be one step ahead it's far better you put it out of reach of temptation than try to tamper with it which may result in it being unusable and not being stolen.
> 
> My wife is constantly complaining about the pets taking stuff to play with and leaving papers, rags etc torn to pieces and scattered everywhere!.. I try to explain her that she should ensure that NOTHING is left within reach of those pets , so as to avoid them from grabbing anything they find and also avoid the necessity of cleaning up after them ..
> 
> ...


wat?




j/k i hear ya.


----------

